# Straw Market Predictions



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone,

Wheat Harvest is gearing up to go here in West Central, Minnesota and I was wondering how this years Straw Market looks. We are looking to acquire more dropped straw to round bale and was just curious about everyone's thoughts on what the market is going to be like this winter. Any input would be appreciated. We put up 5 X 6 Lg Rd bales.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I want $160 ton for the straw I have in small squares.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I bought some of a guy for .70 cents in the field and im selling it baled for $3 right out of the field. Thats for 36" small square. Neighbor is charging 22 for 4x5. Smalls bring $5 in the winter.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 300 3x3x8's in the barn, want $90 ton picked up here. 120 of them are barley straw.


----------

